# stuck in iraq for the opener... this sucks



## kyle ammann (Sep 4, 2008)

hey guys im from pine city mn, but i joined the army last year. and now im stuck here on a deployment till feb 09. its tuff to miss 2 years of something that i have such a passion for so if possible let me no how the hunting is so far. ps i need to find a group of guys who no how to kill a lot of birds in Texas so when i get back to ft. hood i can kill some snow,honkers. ive been hunting for 12 years ive also got the pics so prove i no what im doing when it comes to killin birds. hope to here from some one out there.


----------



## wetspot27 (Jul 16, 2008)

that sucks man I could not imagine missing that much duck hunting. I think I talk for everyone when I say thanks for everything you do over there. About the hunting the only thing I know is the further south you go the smarter the birds get so get down and cover up.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

That sucks for missing out on a couple years of hunting. I would just like to thank you as well for what you are doing. Hopefully somebody from texas can help you out on the geese.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Thanks for your service... we'll save some critters for you to hunt over here too. :beer:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Sucks man, but who says you cant go hunting in Iraq? :lol: (not for pp fyi)


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

thank you for your service. it is because of this that you will be able to hunt and bear arms when you come home. again thank you


----------



## jumpmaster23 (Dec 13, 2007)

I feel your pain. I get back from this place in FEB 09 too. At least there will be spring snows to chase.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Pine City, MN eh? I know some guys from there, Madison on this site is from there as well. Probably know the same people.

Make sure to get after the snows in the spring when you get back. Thank you for your service!


----------



## coot_hunter89 (Aug 25, 2008)

ya the same thing happen to my brother he cant sleep at night and he calls me everyday to see if i have found a feild for opener this weekend. thank you for your service

TGIF 
Thank God Im Free!!


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

hey kyle they got any type of waterfowl overthere at all


----------



## jumpmaster23 (Dec 13, 2007)

honker85 said:


> hey kyle they got any type of waterfowl overthere at all


The ones that I've seen are red headed pochards, shovelers, and some type of teal. I've seen others, but I can't stop a patrol or convoy to check out ducks.

Where I was at last time there were black Francolins and some other type of partridge and grouse, they resembled sharp tails, in the fields around our FOB. I would get a good laugh at my guys when they flushed and scared the crap out of them when we were doing security patrols.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Look me up when you get back if you want to shoot some birds here in NoDak... I will be on this forum for sure.

Thanks for all you and your buddies are doing over there...


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Thank you for your service!!!

Pine City boy ehh....The last time I hunted with a Pine city crew the geese got spanked pretty bad! :beer:

Poor poor geese!!!!


----------



## kyle ammann (Sep 4, 2008)

thank you all for the uplift while im stuck in iraq for another hunting season.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Kyle,
Thanks for your service!Hang in there.
If you are into fishing check out:

http://operatiomuskie.embarqspace.com/

Contact Sgt Bret Wold(from Long Prairie)if interested in going next July.
Dick


----------



## jumpmaster23 (Dec 13, 2007)

Kyle,
where are you at over here? I'm an Infantry guy stuck in Adhamiyah, just on the edge of Baghdad.


----------

